# My Sunny Man



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Here is a "graffiti" I did of my all time favorite betta, Sunny. This was done on the computer through a facebook app.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I seen your other one too. I think they look neat.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Your welcome. It is really brightly colored.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

haha, yeah... can begin to sting the eyes after awhile . Sunny was my yellow betta and I loved him so much. had to represent the yellow. lol


----------



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Love the color!


----------



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok, I know that I just posted a reply, but I LOVE this. Gah! Yellow is my favorite color and I would hang this up in my house in a heartbeat!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, thank you!  I really appreciate that. I know they have a tool on facebook where you can print your graffiti's onto a canvas, similar to a painting. But it costs over $100 to do it for a sizeable print. I thought about doing it for myself awhile back.


----------

